# Civil Engr. or Construction Manager



## MahmudKhan (Apr 24, 2016)

Hi there
I have been working for the Government and involved in construction and maintenance of major Road network of the country. I have worked in large projects and also done economic analyses of investments in road maintenance. My job description matches both 2131 Civil Engineers (skill level A) and 0711 Construction Managers (skill level O). 

Can anyone suggest which should I choose for Canada Express Entry. Is there any impact of the Skill level (O or A or B) on the assessment?
Thanks.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you have a degree in civil engineering?


----------



## MahmudKhan (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes I have a bachelors degree in Civil engineering and an MBA both assessed by WES.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

In that case I would apply under that category.

Keep in mind though that engineering is a licensed profession here so you cannot work as an engineer until you pass licensing exams and you might also be required to take further education before doing so depending on how your degree was evaluated.


----------



## MahmudKhan (Apr 24, 2016)

colchar said:


> In that case I would apply under that category.
> 
> Keep in mind though that engineering is a licensed profession here so you cannot work as an engineer until you pass licensing exams and you might also be required to take further education before doing so depending on how your degree was evaluated.


Thanks for your reply...just to be clear which category would you suggest 
2131 Civil engineer (skill level A) or 0711 Construction manager (skill level O).


----------

